# dwarf puffer?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

could i keep an indian dwarf puffer (also known as bumblebee puffer) in an 2.5 gallon tank? the tank has a very good filter in it


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

or any kind of puffer?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

dwarf puffers.com says 3 gallon but a well fitered 2.5 will be okay. They like dense plants if possible


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would concure, they get only about an inch, and are fairly easy going swimmers. Just make sure the filter isn't too stong, or it'll blow the poor guy round and round


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

as long as you keep it **** and span it should be alright because Dwarf puffers are messy little guys,


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i have a question myself would 1 be okay in a eclipse 3 gallon? Are these easy to mantain?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ok thanks!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I have an eclipse 5gal, and the filter broke after about 6 months. You could certainly try it though. You might have better luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

well i dont know what you did with your eclipse because ive never had a problem with mine and ive had my 6 gal and 2 gal for about 6 or 7 years. still work like new.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Question about puffer keeping. I used to have a puffer. I want to say it was a dwarf puffer but it's been many years ago. I had it all alone in a 10 gallon since I had no other brackish fish. Was this mean? I've thought about getting another but didn't know if they might prefer a friend. I loved that little guy. Was like a tank dog. Had him for years. Never got more than an inch or maybe just a bit more than that.


----------



## Valcryss (Jun 2, 2005)

My little hunny is doing fine in a Eclipse 6-gallon. Change the water every week or so and he should be good.

Oddly enough, though, most puffers aren't as brackish as people like to believe. Most of them are from rivers in Asian... that is, the Asian Dwarfs are... don't know about the South Americans.


----------

